# New Colnago for me!



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

This bike was never about weight. It will be my daily commuter to work. The wheels are sturdy and are not the lightest. The Bars, Stem and Seatpost I had from a previous build. The seat I just had to have to match the bike. With all of the after Thanksgiving coupons I got a great deal on the Frame and the Chorus 11 group. All told I Just over 3k for the entire build.

04 Colnago Mix Spider (PRLA)
09 Campy Chorus 11 Speed
Speedplay Light Action CrMo
Fulcrum 7 Wheels
Continental GP 4000s tires
Selle Italia Troy Lee Saddle
PLT Seatpost, Stem and Bar
Fizik Bar Tape


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

If my memory serves me correctly, that is the frame you won on e-bay. Nice looking bike, especially for a commuter. If you ever upgrade the wheels, I would say it is a straight up racer.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks. It is indeed the eBay frame. I am a big guy, 5-11 205 so the wheels need to be solid for me. Looking at HED Ardennes after the first of the year.


----------



## steven ward (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad you got the seat....now lets work on those spider ram bars.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I just couldn't justify the grand for the spider bars. As cool as they are it just would have not done my relationship any good at this point. I built this bike while waiting for the arrival of my Look 586 Frame. The girlfriend has the cycling addiction also so I am okay to a point. Once the Look is built I will be done for a few years...I hope!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Good luck with "being done for a few years". I started in 2006 with a Colnago Cristallo decked out in Record and Zipp wheels and thought I was done at that point. Since then, I have bought:

Colnago Oval Krono
Colnago Arte in bare aluminum
Colnago Arte in NSO3
Bianchi FG Lite
Colnago C50 in ST01
Cannondale CAAD5

With the exception of the CAAD5 that has Veloce/Centaur on it and Khamsin wheels and the Arte in NS03 which remains a bare frame, every other bike is decked out with Campy Record 10, Zipp wheels, and Cinelli Ram bars. I just bought the Ram bars for the C50 and am going to get them airbrushed once they get here.

I am hoping I am over the sickness. My wife isn't into cycling, so imagine what it has been like for our relationship. LOL Actually, she has been really good about it.

By the way, 5' 11" and 205 isn't too big of a guy for lighter wheels. You could eventually get away with some lighter wheels, but I don't know about carbon wheels. Maybe some Zipp Clydesdales.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Just took it on its maiden voyage. Wife and I did 50 miles this morning in the cold (For SoCal) weather. I love the bike! Nice smooth ride on the flats. Loves to go up hills more than I do. It is definitely twitchy coming down hill at speed. Note to self: PAY ATTENTION GOING DOWNHILL!. The Chorus 11 is amazing, the shifters fit my hands better than my old Ultegra. The shifts are smooth and even, now loud noises or anything like that. Once I get used to the shifters all will be smiles on my end. Did I say I love this bike?


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

rward325 said:


> Just took it on its maiden voyage. Wife and I did 50 miles this morning in the cold (For SoCal) weather. I love the bike! Nice smooth ride on the flats. Loves to go up hills more than I do. It is definitely twitchy coming down hill at speed. Note to self: PAY ATTENTION GOING DOWNHILL!. The Chorus 11 is amazing, the shifters fit my hands better than my old Ultegra. The shifts are smooth and even, now loud noises or anything like that. Once I get used to the shifters all will be smiles on my end. Did I say I love this bike?


Bike does look great, and the Chorus 11 group is sweet, I am more than happy with form and function of mine so far. The carbon in the new cranks is really something look at.


----------

